# staging prism2_usb-wlan driver WEP-Encryption doesn't work

## rer

I have an old prism2-based wifi-adapter for my System that run before 2.6.27 without problems in WEP-mode. In recent-Kernels 2.6.31+ it gets an Enc/Decryption-error in WEP-mode, without encryption it still runs without problems. Can anyone confirm that? I'm wondering because i compared the encryption-routines with those from older kernels and I don't see any major differences. Maybe it could be a compiler issue because I also switched from 4.1 to 4.3 gcc

----------

## idella4

I'm just guessing but I would think it may be the packages that encrypt.

I've done something similar and posted.

I still get odd results, but I can connect ok.

Just try updating / re-emerging openrc, it turned out to be the fix for my wireless issue.

----------

## rer

I don't think openrc is involved, it seems to be only kernel/driver-related, i didn't find any outside kernel-routines called in the driver. Other adapters also work without that problems and they wouldn't do, if it is openrc-related

----------

## bus_drivr

well in new kernels prism is deprecated, see http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/p54

and https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328327

now granted you are using a usb device but

random david # dmesg | grep phy0 

phy0: p54 detected a LM86 firmware

phy0: FW rev 2.13.12.0 - Softmac protocol 5.9

phy0: cryptographic accelerator WEP:YES, TKIP:YES, CCMP:YES

phy0: hwaddr xx.xx.xx.xx, MAC:isl3890 RF:Duette3

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

p54pci 0000:00:09.0: is registered as 'phy0'

Hope it helps.

And currently I'm using wpa2 and not wep

----------

## rer

thanks for your advice bus_driver, but your mentioned p54 from the mainline-tree is a completely different chip than my prism2 from staging

----------

